# A week in Vancouver at Intrawest Timeshare



## SignoraEdie (Apr 20, 2011)

We will be leaving in a few days for a week exchange in Vancouver, staying at the Intrawest at the Sheraton Wall Center.  There are no current reviews of the location so I am asking if anyone has stayed there recently and if there are any tips or suggestions they could make to help our week be especially enjoyable!

We are planning to take public transport, the Skytrain, from the airport to the hotel area. Any comments on this plan?  We travel very light.

Has anyone done any walking tours in Vancouver that they especially enjoyed?

Any other things that come to mind would be appreciated.  We are watching the weather and it still seems to be a bit nippy there...correct residents?

Patricia


----------



## abbekit (Apr 20, 2011)

Well "recently" for us was 3 years ago but we loved it.  You can see my photos of our room (studio) in my link.  I would recommend you look at the floor plan and request a unit with a mountain view if possible.  The views from the units are great!

We loved walking around Stanley Park, you could spend days just doing that.  Our other favorite place was Granville Island and the food market there.  We bought passes for the little shuttle boats to go back and forth.


----------



## SignoraEdie (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually it was your review that prompted us to put in for the exchange..and your pictures were wonderful. thank you!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 20, 2011)

You will love the Sheraton Wall Centre.  It has a wonderful location and is an easy walk to the cruise ships.  It is a frequent bus stop.  The food and the rooms are outstanding. The concierge will help you with anything your heart desires.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 21, 2011)

Public transportation is very good in Vancouver, so going by SkyTrain from the airport should be a breeze.  I only say "should be" because when I lived in Vancouver, the Canada Line (line from airport to downtown) was not built, so I have not been on that section of the line.

Here is a link from Wikipedia of the SkyTrain map. 

Enjoy Vancouver, it's a really beautiful city, with lots to see and do.


----------



## asp (Apr 21, 2011)

*Skytrain from airport*

The skytrain from the airport takes only 26 mintues - the nearest station to Wall Centre is Burrard.  For the Aviawest (Rosedale), we get off at Yaletown and take a cab if we have a lot of luggage.

Skytrainfrom the airport  is a two zone ticket (discounted from the adult face value of $3.75) if you have a book of tickets.  If you don't have a ticket, you will pay a $5.00 surcharge going FROM the airport, but not to the airport.  Apparently books of tickets are available in the 7/11 in the airport ground level. I guess a sort of tourist tax to help pay for the train for those who aren't paying in their taxes which subsidize the public transport.

Tickets are in books of 10 (around $33 for two zones, or about $19 for one zone, seniors one zone around $15).  They are pull out so, you can use as many tickets as you want at one time (unlike say a typical subway ticket).  I would only buy a one zone book, and top it up for longer trips, unless you are planning to go out to New West or Coquitlam a lot.  The tickets are good on the local buses as well as the sky train.  There is an iphone app for Translink, telling you the time and location of nearby buses. or, you can phone.

But, if you aren't really cost cost conscious, I would take a taxi from the airport - the prices are reduced since the Skytrain came, and it is a lot more convenient when you are tired - particularly if you have to go and buy tickets to keep the price down, or will need a cab at the other end.  

A two zone ticket will get you to the Grouse Mtn chairlift, to Westminster Quay on the Fraser River (a freshwater deep port), or to Horsehoe Bay to walk on the BC Ferries to Nanaimo and Vancouver Island.


----------



## SignoraEdie (Apr 22, 2011)

asp said:


> The skytrain from the airport takes only 26 mintues - the nearest station to Wall Centre is Burrard.  For the Aviawest (Rosedale), we get off at Yaletown and take a cab if we have a lot of luggage.
> 
> Skytrainfrom the airport  is a two zone ticket (discounted from the adult face value of $3.75) if you have a book of tickets.  If you don't have a ticket, you will pay a $5.00 surcharge going FROM the airport, but not to the airport.  Apparently books of tickets are available in the 7/11 in the airport ground level. I guess a sort of tourist tax to help pay for the train for those who aren't paying in their taxes which subsidize the public transport.
> 
> ...


This response was extremely helpful...thank you!


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheraton Wall Centre is a great location. I spent my wedding night (Originally from Vancouver) in a 1 bedroom notch which was amazing. I went back this summer during the Stanley Cup run in the notch again and it was a lot of fun. It is just a couple blocks from all the night clubs and bars on Granville as well as just around the corner from all the shopping on Robson.

UFC was going on that weekend as well and all the fighters stayed at the Wall Centre so I bumped into a few of them.


----------

